# Books in cost estimation



## managment (2 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
اريد اسماء بعض الكتب الانجليزية فى cost estimation

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed_2006 (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته ،

أخي الكريم ... بامكانك ايجاد ماترغب فيه عن طريق مراجعة هذا الموضوع :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t177290.html


----------



## أديب السعيدي (18 يوليو 2010)

Project Planning and Control, Fourth Edition free downloadQuantity Surveyor's Pocket BookBCIS Wessex SMM7 Estimating Price Book 2010 - 15th EditionSpon's Architects and Builders Price Book 2010Spon's Estimating Costs Guide to Minor Works Alterations and Repairs to Fire Flood Gale and Theft DamageSpon's Estimating Costs Guide to Plumbing and HeatingSpon's External Works and Landscape Price Book 2010 - 10% OFFSpon's Civil Engineering and Highway Price Book 2010 - 10% OFFSpon's Mechanical and Electrical Services Price Book 2010 - 10% OFFSpon's Estimating Costs Guide to Electrical Works: Project Costs at a Glance Building Construction Cost Data 2010 BookSpon's Middle East Construction Costs HandbookWalker The Building Estimator's Reference BookMeans Building Construction Cost Data 2010 Book RS meansSpon's Estimating Costs Guide to FinishingsSpon's External Works and Landscape Price Book 2010Spon's Mechanical and Electrical Services Price Book 2010Code of Estimating Practice: 7th EditionSpon's Estimating Costs Guide to Plumbing and Heating - 4th EditionSpon's Estimating Costs Guide to RoofingElectrical Installation Design Guide: Calculations for Electricians and Designers (Spiral bound) SMM7 Explained and Illustrated: Endorsed by the RICS Construction Faculty (Paperback) Willis's Elements of Quantity SurveyingNew Aspects of Quantity Surveying PracticeBuilding Quantities Explained (Building & Surveying S.) (Paperback)Willis's Practice and Procedure for the Quantity Surveyor The Aqua Group Guide to Procurement, Tendering and Contract AdministrationIntroduction to Building Procurement SystemsBuilding ProcurementFerry and Brandon's Cost Planning of BuildingsCost Studies of Buildings Pre-Contract Studies Aspen Richardson’s General Construction Estimating Standards. Cambridge, MA:Aspen Technology, Inc.Aspen Richardson ‘s Process Plant Construction Estimating Standards. Cambridge,Clark, F.C., Lorenzoni, A.B. (1997). Applied Cost Engineering. 3rd ed. New York:Cost Engineers’ Notebook. (Various dates). Morgantown, WV: AACE International. Humphreys What Every Engineer Should Know About Manufacturing Cost Estimating. New York: Marcel Dekker. MEANS Building Construction Cost Data. (Published annually). Kingston, MA: R.S. Means Co. MEANS Electrical Cost Data. (Published annually). Kingston, MA: R.S.Means Co. MEANS Labor Rates for the Construction Industry. (Published annually). Kingston,MEANS Mechanical and Electrical Cost Data. (Published annually). Kingston, MA:R.S. MEANS Repair and Remodeling Cost Data. (Published annually). Kingston, MA;R.S. MEANS Site Work Cost Data. (Published annually). Kingston, MA: R.S.Means Co. MEANS Square Foot Costs. (Published annually). Kingston, MA: R.S.Means Co. MEANS Systems Costs. (Published annually). Kingston, MA: R.S.Means Co. Jelen’s Cost and Optimization Engineering. 3rd ed. SMM7: Standard Method of Measurement of Building Works - 7th Edition


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 يوليو 2010)

حياكم الله.
يمكنك الحصول على Quantity Surveyor's Pocket Book مجانا
من خلال تحميله على الرابط التالي: http://depositfiles.com/en/files/kii8rk3at

مع أمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------

